# trolling spreads



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I just was wondering what do you pull for baits when trolling the GOM, what do you prefer ? Lures , lure ballyhoo combos , live baits , naked natural bait? 

My personal selection changes of course where i'm at by that i mean if i'm on the edge 30-40 fathoms i like islander or jetheads with ballyhoo or a mullet pulled around 6-7 knots with a cedar plug or small feather on the shotgun. 

When in open water i run moldcraft chuggers and wide ranges in standard sizes in blues/blacks or purples and a ocassional green and yellow black barts make up the big lures on the flats i like the big boys up front behind the teasers, never had much luck with jetheads or mylures around here i have a mixed bag of diffrent heads i brought back from hawaii with me and they usally make up the shotgun or long riggers. And of couse head types and sizes are based on sea conditions but this is a base spread for me these are usally pulled between 7.5 and 8.5 knots

If we locate a lively area or see a great rip we put out the live baits they are usually diffrent sized blue runners from 6 inches to 12inches we try to always carry live bait that we catch the night before ,large cigar minnows , threadfin herrings and the ocasional spanish sardines all are rigged with 7/0 to 9/0 owner inline circle hooks on 80pound flourocarbon and up to 200 pound flouro on the bigger baits . we run alot bigger baits if we are in the water to do so live chicken dolphin{which don't last to long} the skipjack tuna is at the top of the list but can't always get them and the ocasional rainbow runner. but out of all the diffrent ways to troll i would say live bait is hard to beat, it acounts for more larger fish than the others for us plus you get to feed each fish that bites and you always see the strikes which is the coolest.

This is what we do and it always changes with weedlines and diffrent breaks in the water and how the bite is going {if any} . What do you use ?

TIM


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>STBD short rigger gets a pink white seawitch with pin rigged ballyhoo, PORT short rigger gets a blue white seawitch with another pin rigged ballyhoo. 


Port Flat, gets a red white cedar plug just outside the prop wash

On the Starboard Flat,Blue and White seawitch/ballyhoo

NOW, the long riggers I like Blue and white chugger on the port, and a Rainbow or Blue White Spreader Bar with chase bait on the STBD

Substitute a islander (pink/wht blue/wht) in any of the above.....im really starting to like the moldcrafts and bully hoods!

when all else fails slow troll livies and RELAX listening to some R&B</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

OR send a chicken dolphin out to look for the lady in BLUE!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

recess, i have never tried a live rainbow runner. what likes them?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Trolling? Trolling? What's that???


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/8/2009)*Trolling? Trolling? What's that???


something youll be doing in NO TIME.........CMON Wade tell us your favorite spread!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/8/2009)*Trolling? Trolling? What's that???




hahaha...give it time big guy...one day at a time...hope to see many more posts of your escapades out there wade... invaluable info you have experienced out there...i have no clue as to trolling but, you sir have a wealth of knowledge...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

SC... Caveman (Polu Kai) Fender teaser

LC... SR. Reel Tight (Moldcraft) Witch Doctor

SR Teasers... Pink squid chain stbd, natural port side

Long rigger... Sea Star (Ilander) or Med Plunger JP (Polu Kai)

Long rigger... Tiny Ruckus (Marlin Magic) or Apollo (Joe Yee)

Mouse Trap.. Super Chugger(Moldcraft) or Standard Ruckus (marlin Magic)

Way back... Small Beauty (Aloha)or Regular Ilander.......

All subject to change at any moment.......


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/8/2009)*SC... Caveman (Polu Kai) Fender teaser
> 
> LC... SR. Reel Tight (Moldcraft) Witch Doctor
> 
> ...




:clap thank you Sir!......Ill have to give it a try!...."along with Recess,s too"


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *All subject to change at any moment.......*


*



thats my favorite part on the whole spread.every day is different.i think motor harmonics and teasers bring or get the fishes attention.if they are hungry they will eat a tennis shoe.`something has to attract the fish and bring them to the boat.

a good bluewater fisherman can troll all of the same shit.a perfected bluewater fisherman will drop a lure and know what its going to do as soon as it swims for 10 seconds.*


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (10/8/2009)*.a perfected bluewater fisherman will drop a lure and know what its going to do as soon as it swims for 10 seconds.


Huh? Can you break that one down? Had me up until there. Sorry...


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

OK fella's!!! Some of us rookies (maybe just me) are hanging on your every word!!!! :nonono

I'm still trying to figure out Wade's otherrecommended spread.



> *Downtime2 (5/7/2009)*Lucky 13's on the corners, jitterbugs....green and blue, on the riggers, tiny torpedo on the way back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Jetheads and natural baits don't mix all so well. Kind of like puttin your money in the washing machine,runs the ink out real fast ya know. Lures,well I don't know,guess it depends on sea conditions,water clarity,sky color,sun position,what side of my a$$ is itchin that moment but we usually have the wife beater(aka Bobby Brown)on the short corner just for good luck. Things change far to often during the day to say whats right for one particular moment. Good luck Tim in your quest for the grail.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

AHI P!(from what i'm told... i have no real bluewater experience)


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *John B. (10/8/2009)*AHI P!(from what i'm told... i have no real bluewater experience)




That thing leaves a nasty smoke trail at the right speed.Bad ass mahi lure


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

williamson ballyhoos/ilanders can be trolled faster with bonitos & jet heads for wahoo @ 8 to 10 knots... do you think they are as effective ??? much easier


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The small flat faced Ahi P in zucchini is a bad M-F'er. 

I don't thinkI have a favorite spread as I seem to change all the time and still catch fish. I guess it also depends if I'm targeting something specific or just an all arounder. Ahh hell I could think forever on this one.


----------



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

Which ahi pussy lure have you had the most success with? What color? I looked at melton tackle, and they sell several different models. I want one for the shotgun line.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *MM (10/10/2009)*Which ahi pussy lure have you had the most success with? What color? I looked at melton tackle, and they sell several different models. I want one for the shotgun line.


ahi pussy? wtf are you serious they have a lure called "ahi pussy" !? Is there a story behind this?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *MM (10/10/2009)*Which ahi pussy lure have you had the most success with? What color? I looked at melton tackle, and they sell several different models. I want one for the shotgun line.


Nevermind the AP for the shotgun, get an Aloha small beauty in black/purple.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *choppedliver (10/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *MM (10/10/2009)*Which ahi pussy lure have you had the most success with? What color? I looked at melton tackle, and they sell several different models. I want one for the shotgun line.
> ...


The "Ahi Pussy" is a line of lures by Marlin Magic


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive always liked the old Peanuts and AP


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

long center... definately small or med beauty or cooler.... but i like dark purple under and gay bob outer skirt..... everything else is a toss up.. water color ...sun /clouds....but have to have the witchdoctor leading the parade.....


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/8/2009)*SC... Caveman (Polu Kai) Fender teaser
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Just printed the list and ordered everything online ..........Thanks Guru !







Check your PM's , Hope all is well Buddy.











As for our spread .



We run 9 lines ( yes we are Crazy)



1) Way back : williamson Bird with Islander blackhole/bally comboin tow 10 ft behind 100 yards straight back. 



2) Starboard long Rigger Sea Star Islander/bally combocolor depends on conditions.



3) Starboard Short Rigger 9"Pink Squid Daisy Chain with last bait on the line being a BlackBart xl pink tuna candy.



4) Port Long Rigger "Lick My Pui " pearl white head hawaiian with special Hawaiian skirt ,color depends on conditions.



5) Port short Rigger home made twin Frenzy flying fish 2 ft apartwith blue and white islander/bally combo in tow 10ft behind.



6) Starboard Short corner Ahi Pussy ,color depends on conditions.



7) Short bait up the center on surface ( 15ft behind the boat) Black Bart Rum Cay Candy in albacore color.



8) Port short corner Large Yozuri Bonita in "Tony theTiger" Color .



9) Center stern below spread ,meltons 24oz trolling sinker with a Black Bart Rum Cay Candy 12ft in tow run 15 yards into the wash (in the new boat there is no wash which really helps)







This spread always produces something , we do change the lure colors depending on conditions ....Dark lures on Dark Days and vise versa.







New for this year , twin tuna tubes in which i will keep small bonitas, then i plan to troll them Bridle rigged when i see Marlin around free jumpingand or am fishing the Oil Rigs or a productive Weedline. I took a 7 day class in PV Mexico two weeks ago on Bridle rigging and fishing for Marlin and feel really confident this will produce my Largest Gulf Marlin ever this year.







Good luck Guys !!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice spread Titlewave! :clap 7 day class in Mehico to learn to bridle huh? Could have should ya the easy way in about 20 seconds but without all the glamour and Margaritas. Where are the pics of the trip? Sounds like a good time.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic436626-33-1.aspx



here you go Bonita Dan .........





Posted it in the proper section , i guess nobody reads the "Out of Area Reports" ???



1 blue 

1 black 

5 sails

1 wahoo

1 Dolphin

3 pargo 

over 75 Roosterfish almost all on plugs

tons of shit fish

No tuna 



very Slow fishing due to very hot water ...91 degrees , but some nice fish where caught none the less....


----------

